# Potty Training



## sanro (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay well i got bo-be when she was 6 months old now she is 8 months and she STILL HAST LEARNED WERE TO GO PEE. she always goes were ever she wants to and we can never see her pee shes quick at it. So my wife came up with a idea to tie her to a door nob thats locked and put her bed food and water on one end and wee wee pad at the far end, everytime shes closed she pees in the right place and we praise her and give her treats but once shes off the leash dats tied on the door nob and she has to go pee she just goes were she is she doesnt bother to go to the pad. im out of ideas. i try to put her on the pad and keep waiting until she pees, btu seh wont shell just lay down i tried for about 30 minutes! PLEASE ANY SUGGESTIONS OR IDEAASS WILL BE HELPFULL

Thank You,
Sanro


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> Okay well i got bo-be when she was 6 months old now she is 8 months and she STILL HAST LEARNED WERE TO GO PEE. she always goes were ever she wants to and we can never see her pee shes quick at it. So my wife came up with a idea to tie her to a door nob thats locked and put her bed food and water on one end and wee wee pad at the far end, everytime shes closed she pees in the right place and we praise her and give her treats but once shes off the leash dats tied on the door nob and she has to go pee she just goes were she is she doesnt bother to go to the pad. im out of ideas. i try to put her on the pad and keep waiting until she pees, btu seh wont shell just lay down i tried for about 30 minutes! PLEASE ANY SUGGESTIONS OR IDEAASS WILL BE HELPFULL
> 
> Thank You,
> Sanro[/B]



Hi, 

I think that if you do a search under "potty training", "housetraining", "wizdog", "Yogi potty" you will get tons of info.

If it happened with one of my dogs, I would do the following: 

1) Get her checked for a urinary tract infection.

2) Make sure to clean previous accident spots with an enzyme cleaner. I personally prefer Bissell's Pet Odor and Stain Cleaner. (That is to ensure you completely eliminate the odor so she won't be entice to mark the spot again.)

3) I would leave the yummiest treats on the spots she has "marked" (dogs do not like to pee where they eat).

4) I would put her on a schedule (If you are home all day) and also tie her leash to your waist. She should be trying to move away from you to go "potty" and that could be your cue to walk her to her designated potty area. By walking over with her to the designated spot, you may avoid her waiting until she can't hold it any longer because she does not want to move away from you?


"Keep the pads in one location only, do not keep moving it or she will think she can go potty anywhere." 

A book I loved was Shirlee Kalstone's How to housetrain your dog in seven days 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/055334615...glance&n=283155

and also an e-book by Teresa Heath, for $15.00 you can also call her on the phone and she can advise you on your specific needs based on the description of what your dog does.


Good luck.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

If you are teaching your doggie puppy pad training you could try these pads, "Simple Solution Jump Start for Puppies". I think they are fairly new but oh my goodness already I would swear by them. Our new doggie's breeder told us that he was about 25% pad trained. Because he would go "NEAR" the pad not on it.

Well since we have had Mr Wookie here he's had only 2 accidents, with these pads and both were my fault. I am AMAZED he is so attracted to these pads. Simple Solution also includes a "Housebreaking Booklet" and a toll free phone number for help if needed. And they "guarantee" your dog will be housebroken in 6 weeks or your money back.

It may be worth a try.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. NEVER leave a dog tied up unattended. You never know what they may get caught on and choked. It is just not safe. 

2. Either crate her when you aren't around or get an x-pen so she has a safe place to be confined. 

3. Read some of the previous posts on house training. Your dog cannot have freedom unless she has just gone potty and you are actively supervising her. That means you are watching her the whole time. When you can't watch her she needs to be confined. 

4. Put her on a schedule so she goes at certain times. 

5. PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE for going in the right spot.


----------



## sanro (Apr 17, 2006)

Okay well thansk for all your help, but today she hasnt peed ONCE, its amazing how shes been holding it since 3 AM in the morning i dont know what to do i will try the pads thank you! and shes always peeing on the edg edg of the padss so it half pad half ground thanks guys! any mroe suggestions will be GREAT!


OH MY GOD! I JSUT PUT HER DOWN FOR ONE SECOND AND SHE PEED I CUAGHT HER IN THE ACT I SAID NO! I GRABBED HER TOOK HER TO THE PAD AND SHE WA STILL PEEING AND I JUST LEFT HER ON THE PAD FRO 5 MINUTES AND SHE JUST LOOKED AT MEE SHE DIDINT FINISH IT!! IM OUT OF IDEASS


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> Okay well thansk for all your help, but today she hasnt peed ONCE, its amazing how shes been holding it since 3 AM in the morning i dont know what to do i will try the pads thank you! and shes always peeing on the edg edg of the padss so it half pad half ground thanks guys! any mroe suggestions will be GREAT!
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD! I JSUT PUT HER DOWN FOR ONE SECOND AND SHE PEED I CUAGHT HER IN THE ACT I SAID NO! I GRABBED HER TOOK HER TO THE PAD AND SHE WA STILL PEEING AND I JUST LEFT HER ON THE PAD FRO 5 MINUTES AND SHE JUST LOOKED AT MEE SHE DIDINT FINISH IT!! IM OUT OF IDEASS[/B]




Have you tried getting a tray to place the pad in? Some people use washing machine drain pans (the flat kind) they are on the big side size wise but it lets her know there is a perimeter. 

Also, could the brand of pad make a difference? I know that my female maltese seemed to be more attracted to the Nature's Miracle (grass scented) pads. My male maltese seemed more attracted to the Arm & Hammer Pads sold at Target or the Simple Solutions Puppy training pads which also come in 30 x 30 inches. 

The other thing I swear by is the use of a grid over the pad. I think pads alone seem to feel like carpet (except for not having the attractant scent). 

First thing in the morning, do you carry her to the spot you have designated as a "potty" area? She must really be dying to go, so make sure to act really enthusiastic and give her a treat. My male's preferred treat is "bill jack" liver treats (stinky!) or cheddar cheese. My female likes the cheese but does not like the bill jack. She is more motivated by praise than by food. Then after eating breakfast and drinking... let her do it again. 

Oh, by the way... while she is urinating... tell her "good potty, good potty(in an enthusiastic tone)....until she is done. Then eventually she will do it for you on command when you take her to the spot at regular schedules. Eventually you won't have to tell her, she will learn to recognize the urge and march herself there.

Good luck. I know it can be frustrating. As a first time dog owner, I know housetraining was the most stressful task (for me) of owning dogs.


----------



## sanro (Apr 17, 2006)

> If you are teaching your doggie puppy pad training you could try these pads, "Simple Solution Jump Start for Puppies". I think they are fairly new but oh my goodness already I would swear by them. Our new doggie's breeder told us that he was about 25% pad trained. Because he would go "NEAR" the pad not on it.
> 
> Well since we have had Mr Wookie here he's had only 2 accidents, with these pads and both were my fault. I am AMAZED he is so attracted to these pads. Simple Solution also includes a "Housebreaking Booklet" and a toll free phone number for help if needed. And they "guarantee" your dog will be housebroken in 6 weeks or your money back.
> 
> ...



Well i got the pads, but she keeps licking it instead of peeing on it!! MY GODD. haha


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I think some (if not most?) Maltese just take some time to get housebroken. Our doggie trainer has a lot of experience with Maltese and tells me that it may take Shayna until she is 10 months to a year before she is fully housebroken. Shayna is now 6 months, and we've had her for almost three months. She still doesn't really signal her need to go to the bathroom, but I know that will come.

Be patient. You've already gotten lots of good suggestions. I would just add to monitor her food and water intake; this way it is easier to predict her needing the bathroom/pee pad. Our trainer told us to leave only 1/4 cup of water for Shayna (we don't leave her longer than 6 hours) as that is all her little bladder could safely hold (during the day when she was crate training. 

Remember, that even if you take a step forward, sometimes you need to take a 1/2 step back. Last month, we decided to give Shayna all the water she wants (we just left her water bottle filled), because we thought we could predict her bathroom habits. Well, she started having more accidents, because she needed to pee all the time. 

Now, we puppygate her to her bathroom, and we leave about 1/3 cup of water (Shayna is about 4.2 lbs now), but I know if she has not used the pee pads, then she would need to go right away, and I stand there and say, "get busy" until she goes. It's good to get them used to some phrase. When we first got Shayna and she started to pee or poop, I would say, "get busy". Now, she knows that "get busy" means go to the bathroom. Some people have had success using a clicker also.

BTW, in her bathroom, we have her crate, pee pads, toys, food & water in nice separate corners. Our trainer suggested this system. We used to have about 4 pee pads, almost covering the entire bathroom floor, except for the crate. And yes, quite often it seemed she used the pads as a resting place and/or bed. Then we noticed Shayna would not go to the bathroom on one of the pads. We took that pad away. Now, she's down to two pads. Perhaps next week, we'll try have only one pad in the bathroom for her.


Good luck!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Did you get her from a petstore? I am just asking b/c if you did they have no where to go, so they think they can go anywhere, even where they sleep. There is a great over all training book, "Puppies for Dummies" and they have a special section for potty training petstore dogs b/c they have this problem and are harder to house break.

If she isn't a petstore dog, maybe she just doen't understand the concept of the pads. Have you tried takeing her outside to go? That maybe easier for her to understand, NO potty inside and ALL potty outside. 

Good Luck!! We are still training too and it can be frustrating. We keep thinking he is trained-and then he shows us he isn't!!

fenway says lots of YUMMY treats help him understand when he does something good!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=192407
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Keep at it, this will not happen overnight. Dogs need to learn what you want from them, in a kind, loving way. Everytime your dog goes on the pad, PRAISE, praise and more praise. You need to limit the area your dog can move around in. When we had to pad train Sir Micro we used a Exercise pen to limit his movement. In the pen we had a bed, food bowl, water bowl, toys and the pad, with about a 4 by 7 area for him to move around in.

Now with Mr Wookie we use the pen when he is not with us. 

Good luck,
Melanie*


----------



## sanro (Apr 17, 2006)

I acutally rescued her from a friend, and i dont have time to take her out side shes about 8 months now, we have had her fro about a month before she was lcoked in my room and she had enough room to do what ever she wanted tshe would og on da pads ande verything but
now we want to let her out and paly around but we cant tis to rough shes not learning and shes not even getting close to learning, but i get the concept


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Nemo is from a pet store and I have never had a problem. He goes right on the pads.
Sometimes he misses with his cocky, cause he scoots around, but he always has been great .
I think you just need to really be on top of it and eventually they get it.. I know it's frustrating..

Andrea~


----------

